# Should I.............?



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi again  

Took clomid last month, tested 14 days after i thought I'd ovulated, no blood tests so just going on change of discharge really, but as I've only ovulated twice in my life, I'm not 100% what I'm looking for!!!!
Test was neg and I'm about to restart provera, but wondering whether i should take another test just to be on safe side, as i know both provera and clomid say shouldn't be taken if chance you're expecting.

Does anybody else feel so frustrated with their body because theres always a chance you just might be preggers, but no AFs ever, so no way to tell except HPTs?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Have you had any monitoring while on clomid? Scans or the like cos if you haven´t, I would ask to have as it is difficult for you to work blind when you don´t know if you have even ovulated, if that dosage is the right one for you etc. I would get that in place before starting more provera otherwise you´ll be in the same position next time.

Ruth


----------



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, I've had no monitoring at all, in October i was told by my gynae doc to try provera and clomid 50mg for 4 months and if i don't get pregnant to go back and see her afterwards and she'd try something else.  I don't know maybe where i live they're a bit slack as i was given clomid before without blood tests or scans to establish whether i needed them, so this time i thought they were being thorough when i was given numerous blood tests and ultrasounds before they would consider me for clomid, but it seems other people are being offered more, is that because I'm NHS?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Clairabeth,
No it's not 'cos you're NHS, but it may be because you have a certain consultant. I was recently told my clinic weren't going to bother with further monitoring tests with the next clomid as I ovulated on 50mg. However I knew I couldn't cope without knowing for sure, and asked my Gp to do them. Good job I did, as I didn't ov this time (clinic was surprised), but because I'd had the blood tests done by Gp, my clinic were able to say, take provera, then 100mg clomid. The tests I had done were:
Day 14 oestradiol (to see if ovaries are reacting at all).
Day 21 oestradiol and progesterone (Progesterone over 30 says you've ovulated).
Day 28 oestradiol and progesterone.
Day 35 progesterone.

A good compromise would be:
Day 21, 28 and 35 progesterone only to confirm ovulation. I ovulated day 35 last month.

Re Provera, I was told it's important to have no sex for two weeks, then test for pregnancy, if negative start provera. Better safe than sorry.

Good luck, love Rowena xx.


----------

